# Mirror/reverse image on Open Office? Help!!



## mkjaekmi

Hey guys I have a question and need an answer quick!

I use open office (cant use microsoft office - dont have 1)

I have my image for a project but I need it in mirror image (reverse image) for a t-shirt so that I can press onto it. 

So another words, I have a word :

COOL

I need it to be:

LOOC


So anyone know how to reverse images on open office?
I've been searching all over for hours, and I have a few hours to finish this, thank you!


----------



## TrainTrackHack

AFAIK you can't do anything like that with OpenOffice, or any "Office" for that matter... your best bet (IMO) would be somehow saving the document as a picture, and then simply flipping it horizontally (Paint can do that).


----------



## mkjaekmi

how do i save it as a picture?


----------



## TrainTrackHack

No clue if you can, I would just take a screenshot of it, or if it doesn't fit take multiple screenshots and stitch them up with MS Paint. Even though that little program is rather... primitive, it's a lifesaver at times. Stitching the screenshots up with Paint is a lot easier than you may think (if you do think it's hard, that is).


----------



## mkjaekmi

well i did alt prt screen and then pasted the picture onto pain. Now I have no idea how to cut everything out except the images. I went to print screen and it shows like the corner of the image.

I never used paint, can someone help?

thank you


----------



## chibicitiberiu

mkjaekmi said:


> how do i save it as a picture?



You can do that from PowerPoint: file - save as - JPEG under file type


----------



## chibicitiberiu

mkjaekmi said:


> well i did alt prt screen and then pasted the picture onto pain. Now I have no idea how to cut everything out except the images. I went to print screen and it shows like the corner of the image.
> 
> I never used paint, can someone help?
> 
> thank you



With the rectangular selection tool selected press CTRL+A and just move the image until the top and the left side of the image is cropped, than in the bottom right corner of the original image (that area is white after modifying) drag that small square until the bottom and right sides are the way you want.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> well i did alt prt screen and then pasted the picture onto pain. Now I have no idea how to cut everything out except the images. I went to print screen and it shows like the corner of the image.
> 
> I never used paint, can someone help?


As far as printing stuff is concerned, Paint sucks. Adjusting image sizes and trying to estimate the size of a picture on paper ans such is a pain in the ass. I would recommend you just print the image file off some other program - even the built-in printing assistant thingy that comes with XP(/Vista?) does the job better.


----------

